# Future Expat



## Mathieu17

Hello All,

My company is relocating me in Bangkok, and I'm worry about the life in Thailand.

I will earn 150 000 bahts a month and I would like to know, what can I get for that salary.

Thanks for your help,

Mathieu


----------



## Jamie76

Depends on what your lifestyle is like now and where you are currently living. 150,000 bht is approximately $4500 US dollars. Is the 150,000 bht going to be your "take home" pay?


----------



## synthia

It also depends on what they are doing for you. Though it seems to me that even in Bangkok, that should be a pretty good salary.


----------



## Winkie

What about Housing, Car, Transportation Costs, Flights Home, Medical & Life Insurancce? Is there any annual bonus?

What (approximaltely) is the position?


----------



## Mathieu17

Hello,

My position will be Product Manager. They only talked about salary for the moment , I need to ask them for the package.

Ciao, Mathieu


----------



## Winkie

For sure you should have a complete package to support you. THB 150K pm on its own is not very special (3,000 Euro pm). Consider all o fht epoints htat I've mentioned in my first reply. Do a little research, work out what you need to survive (housing rental costs etc....). Single, married or with family (then you need ot consider if the company will pay schooling fees, which are very high)

Many things to consider, do a little research, ask some specifics (and I'll try to answer some of them).

Most of all, know what oyu want, know what your acceptable minimum is, and be prepared to confidently negotiate, and you will need sound knowledge and facts to support that.


----------



## filmp

I used to study at Chiang Mai Universiy in 1992. At the time every thing was cheap. I am still going to Thailand every year. 150000 is definitely enough. Compared to Thai at the same position. They are likely to make ~60k-80K. 


These are what u can expect. 

10000-20000 bahts per month for 2 bedrooms condo
10000 for food (very good food)
etc


----------



## Winkie

I lived here for 10 years, I still think that the salary is OK (if it is salary alone). Housing, Car, Medical, Return trips Home etc... all need to be considered as well


----------



## singto

I've lived here for 14 years and unless you're living the high life, 150,000K will allow you a very comfortable lifestyle - I know because this is approximately what I live on.

You can get a nice house for 20,000 K. My house is 7,000 baht, a little old but in a good neighborhood, and is a 4 bedroom, 2 bath.

If you are alone, costs will obviously be different than if you're living with a family. 10K a month is not all that much for food. I can spend 4000 baht a week quite easily for groceries plus a few thousand for stall food but I've got a wife and two kids. 10K is enough but again, you won't be eating 250 baht slabs of Salmon on a nightly basis and washing it down with some excellent Vino. You can do this but in moderation...

Cable - 2000 baht
Electric - 4000-5000 - I've got two air conditioners and one is running approximately 12 hours out of the day.
Internet - 1000-2000 baht
Maid - 3500 baht

Health Insurance - 2000-6000 depending on if it's your family or just you. Obviously if your company is paying for this, it doesn't matter.

I don't have a car and don't really need one. I take taxis, the subway, and the skytrain and spend about 5000 a month.

Like I said, you can live quite comfortably. Sometimes I spend 5000 baht a month just on going out for coffee so while you'll live comfortably, you'll still need to watch it a bit.


----------



## Winkie

My numbers are considerably differnt to yours, but I do accept your example.

Not living the high life either, but differnt needs and differnt priorities.

In addition to what you mention, I have to conisder also:-

Moo baan fees
Telephone (International Calls back home)
Water
House Contents insurance
I run 2 cars (Road Tax, Insurance, etc...)
Fuel, Maintenance, Tires
Schooling for 2 kids (thats a huge expense, but I do accept that it varies depenant on the school, and there are good international schools at all levels)
Flgihts, Holidays
Gardening Fees and other House Maintenance costs
Others


----------



## singto

Winkie said:


> My numbers are considerably differnt to yours, but I do accept your example.
> 
> Not living the high life either, but differnt needs and differnt priorities.
> 
> In addition to what you mention, I have to conisder also:-
> 
> Moo baan fees
> Telephone (International Calls back home)
> Water
> House Contents insurance
> I run 2 cars (Road Tax, Insurance, etc...)
> Fuel, Maintenance, Tires
> Schooling for 2 kids (thats a huge expense, but I do accept that it varies depenant on the school, and there are good international schools at all levels)
> Flgihts, Holidays
> Gardening Fees and other House Maintenance costs
> Others


I've got two kids and the school expense is indeed huge. We pay for water at the house, plus drinking water, garbage, and maintenance (septic tank, Freon for the A/C, etc.)

I pay for insurance as well, also need to occasionally pay for expenses incurred when harvesting the rubber on our place.

Any travel expenses are reimbursed but I generally need to wait 3-4 months. I travel throughout Asia quite a bit.

Hmmm...can't think of anything else off the top of my head but maybe laundry (only suits or dress clothing)...


----------



## arsenal9

*man*



Mathieu17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My company is relocating me in Bangkok, and I'm worry about the life in Thailand.
> 
> I will earn 150 000 bahts a month and I would like to know, what can I get for that salary.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Mathieu


dont even sweat it . with that money you will live comfortable if you are alone even if you have a wife or a girlfriend you ll still make out very nice. 150000 is 4500 dollars. where you can get a nice apartment in bangkok 1 bedroom for 30000-350000 baht a month and the rest you got to do whatever you want with. 1500000 is nice so dont worry


----------



## Fiscalo

singto said:


> I've got two kids and the school expense is indeed huge. We pay for water at the house, plus drinking water, garbage, and maintenance (septic tank, Freon for the A/C, etc.)
> 
> I pay for insurance as well, also need to occasionally pay for expenses incurred when harvesting the rubber on our place.
> 
> Any travel expenses are reimbursed but I generally need to wait 3-4 months. I travel throughout Asia quite a bit.
> 
> Hmmm...can't think of anything else off the top of my head but maybe laundry (only suits or dress clothing)...


I agree with you! 150.000 baht pm is enough to have a real good life! 

I try to spend about 50.000 baht pm incl. rent etc. It should be enough if it were not that sometimes I want to buy things I normally would not do in Holland. 

Again 150.000 is a Good Life!

The only thing you should worry about is your health insurance, can you take it from your country? Does the company pay it? Are there excludings if you need a new one?

Anything else about insurance (car etc. is peanuts)


----------



## singto

arsenal9 said:


> dont even sweat it . with that money you will live comfortable if you are alone even if you have a wife or a girlfriend you ll still make out very nice. 150000 is 4500 dollars. where you can get a nice apartment in bangkok 1 bedroom for 30000-350000 baht a month and the rest you got to do whatever you want with. 1500000 is nice so dont worry


There's absolutely no reason to spend that much on an apartment. First, you can get a huge house for that much, second, you can easily get a very nice one bedroom apartment for 10,000-15,000 baht. 

How do I know? Because I've lived in all sorts of places; a place that cost most 50,000 baht a month with utilities, another that was 3,500 baht, another that was 6000 baht (one bedroom and nice), and a 4-bedroom, 2-bath house for 7000 (it went up from 6000). But 150,000 is enough to live quite comfortably.


----------



## nick824

Winkie said:


> My numbers are considerably differnt to yours, but I do accept your example.
> 
> Not living the high life either, but differnt needs and differnt priorities.
> 
> In addition to what you mention, I have to conisder also:-
> 
> Moo baan fees
> Telephone (International Calls back home)
> Water
> House Contents insurance
> I run 2 cars (Road Tax, Insurance, etc...)
> Fuel, Maintenance, Tires
> Schooling for 2 kids (thats a huge expense, but I do accept that it varies depenant on the school, and there are good international schools at all levels)
> Flgihts, Holidays
> Gardening Fees and other House Maintenance costs
> Others



Hello All,

I'm looking to make a permanent/semi-permanent move abroad, so I've found all the number crunching useful.

I'm a forum vrgin, so am I OK posting here and now? Anyway, I'm an english Science/Maths teacher and also a Professional Tennis Coach-Can anyone tell me what my prospects are like in Thailand at the mo???

Thanks


----------



## cpturfpro1

*Also A Future Expat*

I am thinking of relocating my family to the BangNa area from the US. I have found the numbers and conversation very helpfull. They are offering me $6,500 USD per month plus 100,000 Baht a month for living expenses, plus a vehicle and cell phone that are company paid. I am waiting for a reply for educational expenses. My question is, can you help me in deciding on a reputable real estate company, that doesn't rip off expats and the names of some of the nice expat community's in the BangNa area, and your imput on the schools would be very helpful also. I have 3 children with 2 of school age now.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Winkie

I live very close to Bang Na

You don't say what you r job is, but the salary and living expenses are good. The other benefits are fine too. But don't forget annual flights home, and medical insurace (this is VERY important). I guess you are left to pay for the schooling, and with 3 that'll be expensive. 

In the area is Bangkok Patana (A British Curriculum School), where my kids go, and also American School of Bangkok.

They are very easily reached from the bang Na Area.

There are a Million Real eState Agents, toeher with a similar number of vacant houses.

On Bang Na -Trad Road, the main Communities are Lakeside (1 & 2), Windmill, Thana City, adn on neighbouring roads, you'll find:-

Laddawan, Nantawan, Sukhumvit Regent and others. There is always a number of vacant hopuse to rent, adn in these resdiental areas, the rent would be from THB40K upto THB100K+ (Lakse side will have some at more than THB150K, whilst Sukhumvit Regent starts at THB250K upto maybe THB500K+!!)

For good Real Estate Agents - do worry, you'll find many, they don't charge you, you do you own negotiating, the fee (1-2 months rent) goes to the Landlord. Try

Evehouse
Bangkok Homes

Etc...

They all share properties, so you MUST be very specific about what you want, and ask them to send you pictures otherwise you'll see the same place many times!

Don't beleive them when they say they know exactly what you want'!

Good Luck


----------



## cpturfpro1

Winkie,
Thank you so much for the information, i will do some research on the housing. As for the schools I had Patana and ASB on my short list as well, while leaning towards ASB because we are American and I think the transition would be easier.

Thanks Again

Craig


----------

